# Vacuum Pump



## IronHelix (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice instructable for a vacuum pump. http://www.instructables.com/id/Quick-Vacuum-Pump/


----------



## shadybear (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw a Breast Pump at the city rescue mission for $10
I wondered if it would pull enough vacuum for a filter
it had three settings low,medium and high


----------



## Irons (Feb 5, 2010)

shadybear said:


> I saw a Breast Pump at the city rescue mission for $10
> I wondered if it would pull enough vacuum for a filter
> it had three settings low,medium and high



Depending on how big you want it. :mrgreen:


----------



## ander (Feb 6, 2010)

I use refrigerator compressor with filters. I don't know if american are good, best I've used were polish and russian, chinese are waste of money.


----------

